# 5 wood or hybrid or iron



## brianf40us (Aug 10, 2007)

The other day i was playing and hit a nice drive which left me a 5 wood to the green, however i was scared to hit the 5 wood because my ball was in a deep divot which in my opinion was too deep to hit a wood out of so i used my iron, if i would have had a hybrid would i have been able to hit that out of such a lie better than the iron and hybrid or was the iron my only choice.

Hope you guys know what i mean


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

You can hit a 5 wood out of a divot, but I would have used a 3 wood, and hit down on the ball a bit. Hitting down, makes you lose distance, hence why the 3 wood. That's really the only way to play that shot with a wood. Sometimes you get shallow divots, and you can just hit right out of them, but I'm assuming your talking about a deeper divot..

The Hybrid probably would do better than the wood, but I don't know for sure..Never had one, never hit one on the course..


----------



## Richy Young (Oct 15, 2006)

i think a golfer should be able to hit that kind of shot with an iron im not even going to touch 3 or 5 wood or hybrid till ive mastered my irons


----------



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

Stinks of a Iron shot that one mate. Wouldnt even advise you to hit a 3 wood or 5 wood unless you have practised that style of hit! (if you can find a divot at the range)!


----------

